# 170 le



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My son just got charged 170 LE for a Tourist Visa when landing in Hurghada. He has had a long day travelling and decided not to have an argument - most others were paying 40 euros.

what is going on !!!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

welcome to sucker land

I paid $12 when I arrived two weeks.. btw I did not get fined for having an out of date visa when I left


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

40 euros is more than 170LE


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> My son just got charged 170 LE for a Tourist Visa when landing in Hurghada. He has had a long day travelling and decided not to have an argument - most others were paying 40 euros.
> 
> what is going on !!!!!!


It is stamped on the visa 15$.....and they changed it from just an ordinary stamp to this new one with the price on to supposedly stop all this fraud


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ask for a receipt


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ask for a receipt


or have the correct money tucked into your passport when you hand it over and refuse to pay anymore.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> or have the correct money tucked into your passport when you hand it over and refuse to pay anymore.




You don't hand over your passport... you just ask for the visa,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember years ago I couldn't buy a visa with local currency, a kind American who was standing behind me bought it for me in dollars.

A friend who arrived back about 10 days ago was asked when checking in at KLM Manchester if she had another passport as there was no entry visa for Egypt in her UK passport. 

As we have all said before.. Egypt rules and regulations change with the wind


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You don't hand over your passport... you just ask for the visa,


But your entry visa is stamped in your passort.....the old ones you paid the money and got a stamp which you stuck in passport...but the last one i got was the new one which is the big one with the price on and is stamped into passport.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> But your entry visa is stamped in your passort.....the old ones you paid the money and got a stamp which you stuck in passport...but the last one i got was the new one which is the big one with the price on and is stamped into passport.


No they just hand it over and you take the backing of fit. It is just a big stamp


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

Any of the bad experiences happend in Cairo? Please let me know and I'll follow up with the bank that sold the visa and caused problems!

Cheers, Jochen


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Why would he argue when 170LE is less than 40 euros????

My Mum and Dad paid the $15 each - as they should - when they flew out 2 months ago!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Biffy said:


> Why would he argue when 170LE is less than 40 euros????
> 
> My Mum and Dad paid the $15 each - as they should - when they flew out 2 months ago!



because 170 LE is more than $15 .. the correct price


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Safely arrived in Hurghada - enjoying a beer (or 2)


----------

